# H.Pylori Breath test CPT Coding Help!!!



## Rlynn866 (Dec 21, 2010)

What is the correct cpt code to use for H. Pylori breath test analysis in a situation where the hystology lab is in house with pathologist on site with GI physicians/facility and you are billing for his/her reading of slides?  Code 91065 indicates to use 83013 but what is correct when you need to use 83013 for the billing of the test?  Can you bill separately for the pathology portion and if so what is the correct code to use?  Any help with this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mirian13@att.net (Oct 5, 2015)

*CPT code for H. pylori breath test*



Rlynn866 said:


> What is the correct cpt code to use for H. Pylori breath test analysis in a situation where the hystology lab is in house with pathologist on site with GI physicians/facility and you are billing for his/her reading of slides?  Code 91065 indicates to use 83013 but what is correct when you need to use 83013 for the billing of the test?  Can you bill separately for the pathology portion and if so what is the correct code to use?  Any help with this would be greatly appreciated!



Cpt code for H. pyloris breath


----------

